# WHAT do you play with your puppies?



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I read threads on how much everyone is playing with their puppies...but WHAT do you play with your puppy inside? 

Since Marley is my first dog ever, I don't have anything to compare him to, but the only thing that he seems to want to do is "chew on Mom (or whoever else is trying to play with him)". I constantly correct him and replace my hand/arm etc. with toys, but after 10-15 minutes that just gets really old..... 

When I throw toys, he will run after them, at least some times, but typically not return them to me, instead he'll come running to chew try and chew on me some more. 

At times he gets so wild and crazy that it's almost like he is posessed and I have to put him into "time out" .... do all puppies do that or is he just a particularly wild one??

So what do you with your pups to get their energy out without feeling like a chew toy yourself???

Alexa


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ahhh Alexa, you are describing the runlikehell. Both my puppies who were/are actuallly very mellow both had these moments of runlikehell. they are less and less-- but they both still do it. they do get that I am possessed look to them. 

as for getting the energy out there really is nothing better than a long walk when Marley is old enough. 

But we used to play the "come game" on either side of the house or better yet one person up a flight of steps and the other person as far away downstairs as possible. each person has treats and yells "Marley Come." and do that until he stops coming. Jasper and Cash both loved this game and it teaches them the word "come" they would both run as hard as they could to both of us and tired themselves out.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Chewing on me is Shelby's favorite game. But we also play ball, tug of war, and they like hide and seek. I hide and they find me. It' really funny, because I yell boo at Shelby, and she looks like one of those cartoon dogs...feet are running but she's going nowhere.

They like to play fetch with anything you throw. Kodi will bring me balls, bones, water bottles, anything. I think all Havs love the RLH game. Kodi will run around the dining room table and Shelby will wait for him on one end and attack himon his way around.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is a big fetch man and will usually bring his toys back to me. He always has, although he is not as good with the ball outside. He loves to fetch his stuffed toys and we play this through the kitchen where he can run and slide across the tile floor. He thinks that part of it is the most fun. I have always walked him a lot. Brady has a lot of energy and always has since he was a puppy. Walking him was key to a healthy relationship. He is a little over a year and if he is does not get enough playtime/walktime, he is a handful!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for the responses...when I take him outside it's easier to wear him out since he can run (now on the leash....)...when he wants to of course...at times it turns into the old "drag the puppy" or "carry the puppy" when he just plain refuses....he cracks me up because he will always take part of the leash into his mouth so he still feels in charge.....

I'll have to post some videos of him if I can figure that part out....I am such a dork...the photographer in me keeps videotaping vertical clips...so you may have to tilt sideways to see the video <g>

Aleax


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I bet your videos are cute 

Oh, when Gucci was a wee-pup, I used to sit on the floor and she would chase a string or toy under my legs/knees. Its a really cute game, if I can explain it right, but I would lure her under my knees and around me with whatever she was chasing. 

She seems to have a fascination with strings. I recently put on a pair of sweats on a chilly night and the obsession is still there.

I'll be amazed if my sweatshirts, hoodies and sweatpants with string survive this year since her teeth are so much more........sharp. lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Alexa, not to push a usual havanese forum idea - but another Hav would certainly wear your pup out!! My guys play runlikehell all the time, tug of war with each other, two of mine will bring me a toy to toss. You will find out what Marley likes soon enough!
Laurie


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle has played fetch since she was a little over two months. She was born Jan. 21 2006. She got a ball in her Easter basket and she became a devotee of retriving the ball. When we get up, she sleeps with me and kisses me awake every morning and we go for a walk, the I try to get her to eat something, (she has never been a good eater) and then we play ball. After she wears herself out she takes a long nap. She has several baskets of toys and she takes out different ones each day to entertain herself a lot of the time. She loves rope toys, a frog that croaks, and her giggly carrot.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahaha...RLH. Capote does this ALL The time. He LOVES to wrestle and if you roll him over a couple times it sets him automatically into RLH mode..as if rolling him over winds him up like a top. Usually he flies around the living room, under the coffee table, scrambles behind the couch, repeats, then comes back to be 'rewound'. 

I taught capote fetch by throwing the toy and then clapping and saying 'bring it back' all excited. He got the hint sooner or later and now brings the toy back..its just getting him to drop it that we have problems with. 

If mommy's to tired to play RLH or catch, he's always good at attacking the cat...that seems to be his favorite game. No cat is safe in my house..they all face the wrath that is capote. He especially likes chewing on little kitties ears..

OMG don't forget a laser light. Capote goes CRAZY over those. FLYING all over the house following that lil red ball.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My havanese plays with the other havanese who plays with the other havanese who plays with the lab and the other havanese.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I told my husband last night that maybe he needs a playmate to chew on...you should have seen the look he gave me <g>

I guess I always thought the run like hell was actually referring to the running...which he does inside and out...ears tight to the side of his head and off like something stung him...I didn't realize it was also referring to the "chew and growl and attack me like hell"...

I still have to get that gigging carrot...I think he'll like that...the poor little duckie is sort of work out by now.....all out of squeaks so to speak...

Alexa


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I play with Benji "fetch the ball", "catch me if you can", and he likes to jump so he pleads me to hold his stuffed toys high up so he can jump to catch them. We also go for a daily walk.

Benji loves to play with balls espeically sqeaky little black and white balls available at PetSmart. Another toy he really likes is called "Pooch Ball". It is a rubber cylinder/ tube open at both ends and a tennis ball placed inside it. He also likes to toss his kong, chase and then jump on it.

This is one link I quickly picked for Pooch Ball. I am sure there are other who carry it too. I bought it either at PetSmart or Petco.

http://www.funstufffordogs.com/Qstore/Qstore.cgi?CMD=011&PROD=1089689734&PNAME=Pooch+Ball+tube+toy

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah Kubrick gets VERY excited about twice a day when he does his RLH and tries his hardest to get up onto the couch by himself... whenever he succeeds, though, I take him off since I don't want him on the couch unless he's invited. He will also go totally nutso with my boyfriend who will wrestle with him. With me, his play involves tug o' war and fetch. He LOVES to fetch and will wear out a lot of energy doing so.

We do go on at least one, sometimes two, walks per day, so that helps out a lot.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

The excitement itself doesn't bother me, just the way it comes out so aggressively with him. 

We just got back from dinner at the neighbors and I purposely left him at home so he can slowly get used to being by himself here and there when the kids go back to school and I have to work. We came back and he had pulled in the sides of the expen with his teeth, and in effect reduced the size of the area by about half. He was soooooooooo excited to see us and I started playing with him....thirty seconds later he dug his little teeth deeply into my thumb until I screamed because it hurt so badly. He let go for a moment and then tried to go right for it again....now he's been running up and down the stairs chasing after my daughter's heels for the last 10 minutes like a tiny little werewolf....still think that is normal puppy behavior??? 

Alexa


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I treat-trained Biscuit to fetch at about 4 mos. I'd say "fetch" in an excited voice, then "bring it to me", then "drop-it". And often rewarded him with a treat, to reinforce. He does this both inside and out with a variety of balls, discs, etc. We have so much fun together. It really burns off that puppy energy.
Biscuit is also a very chewy dog, but I did not allow him to mouth me much from the get-go, and I think you should be very firm in not allowing Marley to. Say no bite very firmly, grab his muzzle, and then IGNORE him completely. He needs to know that it's totally unacceptable behavior, and then will be more likely to transfer his chewing to appropriate toys. 
As a chewy dog, Biscuit also loves tug-of-war with me using a rope, and that also wears him out. Good luck!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Alexa, I just read your last post, and I'd give him a time-out whenever he does that biting. Say no bite in your sternest voice, then put him in the ex-pen with a chew toy and ignore him completely. He's gotta learn that's unacceptable. Biscuit still does this thing where he nips our clothes when he's excited or want us to do something, but our tone of voice and backs turned stop that behavior instantly. Just be firm and consistent.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Alexa said:


> The excitement itself doesn't bother me, just the way it comes out so aggressively with him.
> 
> We just got back from dinner at the neighbors and I purposely left him at home so he can slowly get used to being by himself here and there when the kids go back to school and I have to work. We came back and he had pulled in the sides of the expen with his teeth, and in effect reduced the size of the area by about half. He was soooooooooo excited to see us and I started playing with him....thirty seconds later he dug his little teeth deeply into my thumb until I screamed because it hurt so badly. He let go for a moment and then tried to go right for it again....now he's been running up and down the stairs chasing after my daughter's heels for the last 10 minutes like a tiny little werewolf....still think that is normal puppy behavior???
> 
> Alexa


You need to ignore him when you come home until he has calmed down. Don't give attention or affection when he is super excited like that.

When he is biting at your heels, stop and tell him firmly no, only give attention when he is calm and he will learn to calm down. Showing attention/affection when he is excited only makes him more excited. Have him sit before petting, and he will come up to you and sit to be petted.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Jax LOVES to play with Tripp. But Tripp doesnt alway like playing with him so we will play fetch & i have him chase me or play hide & seek. He is a very smart dog, so its fun to watch him figure things out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Alexa said:


> The excitement itself doesn't bother me, just the way it comes out so aggressively with him.
> 
> We just got back from dinner at the neighbors and I purposely left him at home so he can slowly get used to being by himself here and there when the kids go back to school and I have to work. We came back and he had pulled in the sides of the expen with his teeth, and in effect reduced the size of the area by about half. He was soooooooooo excited to see us and I started playing with him....thirty seconds later he dug his little teeth deeply into my thumb until I screamed because it hurt so badly. He let go for a moment and then tried to go right for it again....now he's been running up and down the stairs chasing after my daughter's heels for the last 10 minutes like a tiny little werewolf....still think that is normal puppy behavior???
> 
> Alexa


You really have to get the whole family on board to stop the nipping/biting. Sit everyone down and have them do the same thing.

There are some threads here, use the "search" feature above and type in nipping and/or biting and read through those. Use a firm 'NO BITE' and stop playing, turn your back and ignore the behavior.

It wasn't working when I was the only one punishing for biting, but kids would just run and laugh! That just made Gucci think it was a game, but once they started ignoring her, she quickly stopped.

I also taught her the command "easy" when she starts playing too rough, she knows if she doesn't tone it down a notch, the game stops.

I bought a laser light too, but Gucci doesn't like it. She would just go sniff the lightcase, not the laser! lol, she figured it out real quickly....so the kids are now playing with it! lol, so its not a total waste of money.

Kara


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

It seems that quite a few hav owners are playing tug of war with their havs. Many years ago, we had a cocker spaniel who was aggressive to strangers. We used a trainer who specialized in aggressive dogs, and he told us that tug of war is not a good game for dogs, especially for dogs that have any aggressive tendencies. We were told that the problem with tug of war is that every time the dog wins, it thinks it is the alpha (just what you don't want the dog to think). Even though our two current dogs (a golden and our hav) are not aggressive, we tend to avoid any tug of war with them.

Our hav tends to play independently with his toys and to play with the Golden. We also like to have multiple family members in different parts of the house call our Hav, who then runs from family member to family member as he is called and gets tons of praise when he arrives.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Alexa, yes that is normal puppy play. When my two play together, they go after each others legs, tails and ears. They head butt each other. So if they are trying to nip your heels, it's because that is how they play. 

However, you need to stop it. There is lots of advice on this on the forum.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

dschles----although I was one who advocated the tug of war, I have also heard what you said about it and so I try to always win, so Biscuit knows I'm the Alpha. For some dogs it prob. isn't a good idea. Also, those of you who have two dogs are lucky in that your dog has a natural playmate. Or children at home. Those of us who don't have to devote more time playing w/our dog.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, Amy, and that is why I have two Havs. :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Another good command for Marley to learn now, besides "no bite", is "settle", as in settle down. When Biscuit was a hyper little puppy on the sofa with me, or I was trying to groom him, I would physically contain him so he could not move, and say "settle" in a firm voice. Very quickly he caught on and his entire body language would change on command , and he would be still.
Kara is so right---you have to get the entire family on board to be consistent. Children really stimulate little puppies! Not greeting the dog when you all walk in until he calms down is also a good suggestion. I know that's a hard one!
It's good to really work on these commands consistently now, when he is so young. You'll be amazed how quickly he'll catch on. And how much happier and easier he'll be to manage. All dogs crave structure and rules. Later it will be much harder.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Michele, it is sooo tempting!! 
At least when Biscuit goes to the dogsitter's he gets to play, eat, & sleep with her cute Bichon. They're the same size/age/color & adorable together. Hilarious, she actually has to give them time outs or they would play every minute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I play tug o' war with Kubrick but I never ever let him win. In order to make it more exciting for him, the moment I win the toy, I will toss it out to him in a game of fetch. I started to wonder if this was a good idea since when we are actually playing fetch, he might think we were playing tug o' war, but this doesn't happen. He knows what toys are for tug o' war and what toys are for plain fetching. Also, teaching Kubrick Give was the best thing I ever did... he drops whatever is in his mouth for me right away.

And Alexa, as everyone has said before, you just need to make sure that you do not play with him when he is that excited. I wait at least 3-4 minutes (sometimes more depending on how excited Kubrick is) before I even will touch Kubrick after coming home.

I have given this advice before, but what worked for me with Kubrick's nips was to grab him by the scruff of the neck and give him a little shake and say NO BITING very distinctly and making sure that he was looking at me. Kubrick will immediately start to lick me since he thinks he hurt me. If he does it again, I get up and walk away.

The main thing is that as hard as it may seem, you need to ignore the puppy, especially when he's that excited. He needs to know that you are the alpha in the house and you don't play with him until you are ready to play and then only by your rules.

Good luck and I'm sure it will get better soon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree. We play tug, but they never win. When they play tug of war with each other, they take turns. Kodi usually wins, because he has a stronger bite than Shelby.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

In our puppy school they taught us a retrieval game - you sit on the floor with a squeaky toy and make it move fast and squeak it alot. Then toss it, and I say to Marvin' Go get it!' and when he does, I say 'Bring it back!' And when he does I say Drop, and the reward is either that I'll grab it (good boy!) and throw it again , or give him a treat. He seems to be retrieving pretty well now, at 4.5 months.

The 'Come' game is great - with 2 or more people, get in a circle in the yard (or I guess inside) and have treats and call him. Someone else suggested this. When we're out in the yard I like to hide behind things and call him. 

If I can't think of anything else, we will practice sit, down, wait and his recently learned 'rollover'. I need to get more game tips from Gucci's mom!

Marvin has some of his own games that I don't fully approve of. 'Steal the underwear.' He's learning what 'Leave it' means, said in a low growley voice. I keep some treats on my bureau so when I'm getting dressed I can tell him to leave the dirty laundry and then treat him for doing it.

His RLH mode we call PSYCHOPUPPY! And I DEFINITELY know what you mean! Lord. I'm trying to teach him 'settle down'. He usually does this when he's overtired, but NOOOO we can't go in the crate yet, can we! We have to drive everyone crazy!

Carol


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

WHen I first got Cosmo he was kind of lethargic but once we got him feeling better and not so much pooping he liked to play bottle .
I would give him a empty water bottle with no top and he would chase it all over the kitchen floor .. He loved it for a long time . 
He also like to chew but I stressed No bite and no .. He had a tendency to be a dominant dog so I did not allow him to mouth me . 
Once he started puppy class we would do school - his homework he loved it because ofthe treats . sit stay wait then I would tell him we could relax and play and we would play with the bottle or some of his toys .. 
He has never been too much for toys but he loves to chew .
Asta like toys more Ahnold likes to play with toys he throws them up in the air and runs to get them ..


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

One word of caution about tug of war. Someone my son went to camp with over the summer has 4 show dogs of various breeds. One of the dogs was playing tug of war with another dog and broke his jaw and lost a tooth. Luckily, they were able to re-set the jaw, but the couldn't save the tooth.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Since I am just full of words today, I figure I'll give an update on this thread, too..... <g>

I am thrilled to say that Marley is starting to play fetch - Yeah - I have to laugh so hard when he comes running with the big giggling carrot which is more than half his size.... His favorite part is the tugging when he brings the toy to me, but that seems like most dogs I've ever met do...they want you to throw the toy, but still don't give it up easily....

He also LOVES to play "come" with a touch of "hide and seek"...I'll race downstairs and hide with a treat and he'll bolt down after me with a few seconds delay after I call him and is soooooo excited when he finds me. Great way to tire him out, too.

His favorite yet is "snatch something I'm not supposed to have and run like hell"...he makes sure I see when he grabs it and then races of with ears flat at the side....he's great at faking me out and will run right back through my legs. The more "oh my goodness, NOT the slicker brush" etc. in a jokingly soft stern voice, the bigger the kick he gets out of it. He does know the difference between that voice and when I am serious, which is good...

Talking about the slicker brush...that thing is toast...his favorite chewing toy ever and since I didn't use it much anyway, I am not too heartbroken over it being done.

Oh, and "let's see what's in the fridge" he could play all day long...<g> just like his Mom

Alexa


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Marley is SO cute, and obviously bright and full of personality ! Thanks for a fun update!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Can we have some of those "vertical clips" *grins* Marley looks really cool!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Marley is so cute!! I'm glad he's learning some games that don't cause mom pain! 

Sedona was born for two things....belly rubs and fetch. She will fetch until she just can't move anymore. McKenna's favorite game is "steal the sock." My husband takes his sock partly off and she pulls it the rest of the way and runs off with it. I know it sounds like a horrible game but somehow she knows when its okay to pull on the sock and when its not. She doesn't chew them. If no one chases her, she simply lays down with her head on the sock. She will give them up if we say "leave it." It's so cute to watch even though a trainer would probably have a stoke.

Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, Kubrick loves to steal socks too! I've been nagging at my fiance to put his socks in the laundry bin because sooner or later they end up in Kubrick's toy box. It's a good thing he doesn't chew on them or anything. I think the thrill of it is stealing the sock without me noticing anything. Either that or he just likes the smell. Yuck.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a bunch of kids living in the houses behind me. As a result I have a multitude of different sized and colored balls all over my yard. One of Milo's favorite things, which coordinates with his RLH time is grabbing a ball, tossing it and running after it. All this from the puppy I feared was too mellow and might not be entirely well when I got him. He recently has discovered a game he likes even better. He takes a flying leap, flattens himself out and sails under a small section of fence over a depression in the yard and into my neighbor's yard.

He's not a big game player indoors. Aside from shredding any paper he can find, he's a bit of a mush at home.


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

They love to play fetch. They can be hilarious the things they do. Derian loves to shake anything that squeeks. His head goes back and forth as if he is going to break his neck. 

These breeds are super intelligent. Derian will drop a toy by your feet and watch you with his head cocked and it looks like his has a big grin on his face like he saying "Go ahead, Try to grab my toy" Soon as you reach for it he will pounce his paw on the toy and swat it away from you LOL.

My wife gets mad, Because sometimes I will be walking with him outside and tell him to water mommy's rose bushes. He will start sniffing the rose bushes and soon as the words "Cock your little leg and potty baby" comes out my mouth, He cocks his leg and goes on command like clockwork LOL. My wife does not see the humor LOL.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have lots and lots of ropes for tug a war and balls Yoda fav is balls


----------

